# what car cv boot



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I searched but with no luck. What is the make of car that has the CV boot we can use as a replacement?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Everyone says it's the 88 to 92 suzuki swift.
I, personally and others too, have verified that it does not work.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I have tryed and can not find one that works


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

thanks I have a friend with an 08 and he keeps tearing boots for some reason. Three in the last 2 weeks and only one of the same. He is also not having any luck with the tie wraps making the boot stay secure on the axel. He tried a hose clamp and it tore the boot. Could he be putting too much grease in the boot and making it come off?

I am going to buy the clamps & tool for myself for my future boot replacements.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Our Kawi dealer has a universal boot (was in a Kawi box but I don't have the part #) I used and was only $13.00


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> thanks I have a friend with an 08 and he keeps tearing boots for some reason. Three in the last 2 weeks and only one of the same. He is also not having any luck with the tie wraps making the boot stay secure on the axel. He tried a hose clamp and it tore the boot. Could he be putting too much grease in the boot and making it come off?
> 
> I am going to buy the clamps & tool for myself for my future boot replacements.


i dont think too much grease will make it rip. is he getting the air out of it? i buy my boots off ebay. they seem stronger than oem. ive replaced three in three years and never the same one twice. i also have the band tool. it works better than hose clamps imo.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i had alot of trouble with the last boot i changed. i could not get the thing to stay on. i tried dif size zip ties, now i have a hose clamp on it. haha, it works for now. im gonna get a cv band tool soon and hopefully that will work alot better. 
Also, Lowes has Stainless Steel Cable Ties that are the exact same as cv boot clamps. They are alot cheaper. They are in the zip tie section. 10 come in a bag and they are pretty cheap. I think they will work great if you have the tool.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought a nice band tool off ebay for $35 its just like the one they use in gorillas how to video


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I get mine from cv restoration (CV man) on ebay. Like posted above, the boots seem alot tougher than OEM.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

all my boots come with the clamps. no need for cable ties or anything


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the EPI & Moose Boots...there a lot tougher than OEM ones are. Don't laugh...I use the hose clamps on the big side of the boot. I have never had a problem with them..you just can torque it.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Offroadin89 said:


> i had alot of trouble with the last boot i changed. i could not get the thing to stay on. i tried dif size zip ties, now i have a hose clamp on it. haha, it works for now. im gonna get a cv band tool soon and hopefully that will work alot better.
> Also, Lowes has Stainless Steel Cable Ties that are the exact same as cv boot clamps. They are alot cheaper. They are in the zip tie section. 10 come in a bag and they are pretty cheap. I think they will work great if you have the tool.


 tried s/s ties from another suppiler with band tool, not impressed had my fronts off for inspection put back with those ties never made trailer before one came off the other three came off before dark,lucky my supply of band clamps(that were on back order) came in the day before, should of changed in shop that night would of been a lot less problems. i have found that a good ole zip tie and zip tie tool work well for on the go repairs,not as a perm fix, just my opinion from my experance


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

(bootlegger) -Dont laugh...I use the hose clamps on the big side of the boot. I have never had a problem with them..you just can torque it. 

I do the same thing!! i could not get the clamps they came with to hold the boot on


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

those clmps they come with always hold good for me. but if yall have success with the hose clamp it doesnt really matter. whatever works


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

1992 geo metro. Outer CV boot, 6861188 I believe. I got the box mine came in around here somewhere...I'll double check tomorrow. Cost about $19 from Napa. I replaced the inner rear on my 05 Brute 750, been workin great for 4 months now!

Oh, til I got the part, I used a rag and some zip ties to keep crap outta the boot, worked awesome.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I recently saw a Boot Gorilla Taped..........


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Offroadin89 said:


> (bootlegger) -Dont laugh...I use the hose clamps on the big side of the boot. I have never had a problem with them..you just can torque it.
> 
> I do the same thing!! i could not get the clamps they came with to hold the boot on


 Its the only thing I will use on the big side...


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's the boot I replaced, with the clamps that came with it.




http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1726&d=1259858309


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I called "thecvman" today. He has an ebay store. They have the oem boots for 8.95 and their tougher than oem for 19.95. Seems like a good deal and I should have them by wednesday or thursday. I will report back with how good they are. I needed to replace my factory rear cv since I put the stock stuff back on it.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a universal boot kit from autozone, comes w grease and the bands. 20 bucks. I haven't had any trouble with it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman said:


> I bought a nice band tool off ebay for $35 its just like the one they use in gorillas how to video


WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I paid $11 for mine...............


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what i use too, browland - on the stock axles.
i wonder of those will fit a gorilla-axle?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I hate those univeral kits. Plus the stores here want 30 or more for them for some reason. I know that the gorilla boot kits wont fit the stock axles though.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Every where around here is $8-$25 bucks. Has anyone got another full proof boot that will work other than the Napa one posted earlier?


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Will the universal two pice work on a stock axle inner? Also is there a trick for getting the top and bottom a arms off of the front hub or knuckle I forget what it's called


----------

